# down with the flu :(



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I tried and tried and tried to avoid all the sickies at work. LOL but I have finally caught the flu.

I myself have to keep going to work as sick time.. even thou its there.. its not smiled upon to use it too much 

So my time on here is limited... But if anyone needs anything, please feel free to PM me


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh Jess! I'm so sorry to hear it! If you need help with the fishies let me know! Chicken soup and let Bob take care of you.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

really sorry ...... i just got sick last night and im off to bed now .
Hope you recover fast !!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry your sick take care Pat


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

sucks. feel better!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks you guys.. I will :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better today Jess!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Yikes. It sure is going around! I also hope you get well soon!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

could really get out of bed.. i drove bob to work and then went back home right into bed again.. Blarg.. Haaaate to miss work. I cant take any cold medicine which is a huge bummer...

Tommorow is just a half day.. So thats good


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Am home all day Jess, do you need soup or anything?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

naawww.. I am okay Kat. Plus you dont want my germs...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I planned on wearing my little mask ROFL!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Argg!!! SARS!!! ;p

Get well and please don't infect me. Cid, when you feel better let me know ttl of items...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice to see you here today hope you are feeling better !!!
 julie says go to bed with vic's to warm your belly
she loves the picture too!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL isnt the pic funny.. I found it on photo bucket. lol

I am not doing so hot still, so my time is limited.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

go to bed you silly goose .........
I'll be good dont you worrie (just 4 you  )
Julie laughted her head off at that photo lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That photo is hilarious.

It's now going on the bacterial incubator in our lab.

Feel better soon Cid!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Have a hot toddy Jess. Whiskey and tea.....From having pnemonia for so long I have every medicine known to man. I thought those Buckley commercials were so funny until I actually took the stuff. I took it once and told the huzbo I'd rather have pneumonia then ever taste that stuff again. So if you must pill form is the way to go. Oy..

Veyness even!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> That photo is hilarious.
> 
> It's now going on the bacterial incubator in our lab.
> 
> Feel better soon Cid!


More and more I am picturing the mad scientist at work.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Kat, know what is scary? I LIKE the taste of buckly's.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Kat, know what is scary? I LIKE the taste of buckly's.


Wha?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the taste of eucalyptus and other things like it.... Not sure why. I like strong flavours? But think of it this way, I am not overly fond of sugar.


----------

